# A few pup howlers for Skips contest



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

These are some custom made pup howlers I whipped up for Skips contest. Also gonna throw in a couple adult 3 reeds as well.
Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Packed up ready to go!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome ! They sound great and the winners are gonna love these !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Mark Thanks a Bunch----Much appreciated------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup. I had to get some. Just ordered mine!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice of you Mark ! Cant wait to try mine.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Skip bought some and I threw some in. I didnt actually donate em all, guess I should have said that. 
Mark


----------

